# Fed up with TiVo Mini’s



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

So here is the situation....I have one TiVo Bolt and 3 Tivo first gen Mini’s. The Mini’s are connected via the MoCA network via either a Motorola or Actiontec MoCA bridge. I also have an Actiontec MoCA bridge as my main bridge that my Bolt connects to. 

On my Mini’s lately, I am constantly getting v872 errors where it loses connectivity to my Bolt and Netflix freezes constantly and I have to reboot the Mini’s. I’ve read in other threads the new Mini’s resolve the Prime:Netflix issues but not sure about the 872 errors. I am very hesitant spending $350-400 with TiVo to upgrade my Mini’s given my contract with Fios is up in August and I might switch to a streaming service and use AppleTV’s/Riki’s, etc. I’ve tried connecting the Mini’s via Ethernet and it doesn’t help. Happens on all 3 of my Mini’s. I don’t have any issues with my Bolt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

How many MoCA bridges do you have? Based upon what I'm reading from your message you have at least 2 active and possibly a third
1) Actiontec
2) Motorola
3) TiVO Bolt (can also be a MoCA bridge if enabled)

You should only have one MoCA bridge enabled, if you enable more than one you run the very real risk of flooding the MoCA network with looped traffic.

Beyond that see some of my previous messages about proper running of ethernet and MoCA cabling.

-TL


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

Time_Lord said:


> How many MoCA bridges do you have? Based upon what I'm reading from your message you have at least 2 active and possibly a third
> 1) Actiontec
> 2) Motorola
> 3) TiVO Bolt (can also be a MoCA bridge if enabled)
> ...


Hi, only one is a bridge. The other 3 are MoCA Adapters. I don't use the Bolt as a bridge as I found it unreliable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Cable issue? 

I have a simple set up of a Bolt (bridge) and a first and second generation mini. They are connected through a four way splitter. One leg is not used and terminated. Bolt is connected by ethernet to a Netgear router. 

Not sure why you have all the adapters?

No issues in a year and a half.


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

I have MoCA adapters because I have wireless access points in these rooms and needed a way to get Ethernet in those rooms. I have dead spots for wirelsss in my house and the AP’s with MoCA adapters solves that issue. 

I don’t believe it’s a physical issue since it’s gotten a lot worse since Hydra and I never used to have these issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

mbhforum said:


> So here is the situation....I have one TiVo Bolt and 3 Tivo first gen Mini's. The Mini's are connected via the MoCA network via either a Motorola or Actiontec MoCA bridge. I also have an Actiontec MoCA bridge as my main bridge that my Bolt connects to.
> 
> On my Mini's lately, I am constantly getting v872 errors where it loses connectivity to my Bolt and Netflix freezes constantly and I have to reboot the Mini's. I've read in other threads the new Mini's resolve the Prime:Netflix issues but not sure about the 872 errors. I am very hesitant spending $350-400 with TiVo to upgrade my Mini's given my contract with Fios is up in August and I might switch to a streaming service and use AppleTV's/Riki's, etc. I've tried connecting the Mini's via Ethernet and it doesn't help. Happens on all 3 of my Mini's. I don't have any issues with my Bolt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Running 2 minis for 2-3 years now with zero problems.


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

I did some more troubleshooting on this. My Bolt is actually configured for ethernet. I can successfully configure it as a MoCA client instead and unplug the Ethernet cable and the Bolt works fine. The problem is the Mini’s which are connected through MoCA Adapters cannot find my TiVo Bolt on the network any longer despite having a valid IP address when my Bolt is a MoCA client only and not plugged into my ethernet network. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Might be a stupid sounding question, but what are the IP addresses assigned to your TiVO devices? Not what they should be but what is actually assigned to them?

Secondly can you ping *ALL* of the addresses of your TiVO devices from a computer on your network?

Someplace you have a physical (or logical) wiring issue within your environment

Lastly the TiVO Mini has a MoCA adapter built in and you do not need to run them through a separate MoCA adapter.

-TL


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

I believe I might have figured out what the issue was. I had a loose network cable from one of my IP cameras plugged into the switch where my Bolt is plugged into. Since I firmed up the connection, I have only gotten one v872 error....

Still getting this though on ESPN..v99.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

if you are still getting the V872 errors I suspect you still have a network connectivity problem someplace and unfortunately those problems are not always easy to troubleshoot and without highly specialized test gear it takes skill, experience, a logical plan of attack and sometimes a little luck, and even still the problem might mysteriously clear up or stay hidden. 

The three biggest issues with MoCA (really CoAX) are 1) improperly/poorly terminated CoAX, 2) damaged/kinked/bend radius exceeded, and 3) substandard wire (eg RG59 instead of RG6.

Signal strength is another issue and can be caused by the same issues as poor MoCA connections.


----------

